# Calgary, AB Thanksgiving herf



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Calgary, AB (Canada) 
Monday, Oct.09/06 7:00pm 
Shank's Athletic Club 
103 Crowfoot Terrace NW 
If you don't know me, just follow the alluring aroma of burning tobacco :dr 
(or pm me for my cel#)

All are welcome


----------

